# Need a press fit tool that can do both headsets and bottom brackets



## cat5fred (Sep 9, 2015)

Found this one online:

BIKE HAND Cycling Tools, Bicycle Tools Manufacturer

Has anyone used this? Can it do tapered headsets? If you buy the adapter, it says it can do BB30, but is that the same as PF30?


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Any press like that will do any headset. I don't know what the difference is between BB30 and PF30.


----------



## mtndude23 (Apr 18, 2012)

I've used my park headset press-pretty much the same as the one you linked to. I've installed several pf92 bb's with no worries,


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

wiggle.com | Cyclus Headset Press | Workshop Tools

great price. Ive used it and it works really well.

The bb removal tools come with their own drifts. I'm sure it can work with the headset press, however Ive used a budget press instead.

http://www.amazon.com/Wheels-Manufa...1447682804&sr=8-1&keywords=bearing+press+bike

http://www.amazon.com/Park-Tool-Rem...1447682829&sr=8-2&keywords=bearing+press+bike


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

Mr Pig said:


> Any press like that will do any headset. I don't know what the difference is between BB30 and PF30.


BB30 puts a bearing directly into the frame. PF30 puts the bearing into some kind of a plastic or aluminum cup and then they both get pressed into the frame. PF30 was designed to open the tolerance of the frame, which was a sizable problem with BB30.


----------

